# Does anyone know fursuit makers who making form fitting fursuits?



## OseanTimberWolf (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm looking for form fitting fursuit maker who still accepts commission works.
I've searching around and find maker good at making form fitting fursuit like winfox and some other but I think they all busy and hard to contact.
I really have no idea who is active and still making skin tight fursuits.
Anyone know information about active fursuit makers?


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jul 21, 2020)

Possibly https://twitter.com/onefurallstudio
They did some years ago that are very much like winfox’s


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 16, 2021)

Not gonna lie that suit is fuggin hot


----------



## Keefur (Feb 20, 2021)

You can try Eddie Bear.  Tell him Keefur sent you.


----------

